# Palm Tree Screensavers



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are a few Plam Tree screensavers for those of you that have the Tropics skin.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice Kathy. Tropical.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ooooo Pretty Pretty!! Makes me want to pull out the bikini and blend up some Pina Coladas!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are a few more if you need to get away from the cold.
































































Enjoy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy,

These are great. I downloaded a few. I don't mind if my screensaver doesn't match my skin..as long as I like it


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Ooooo Pretty Pretty!! Makes me want to pull out the bikini and blend up some Pina Coladas!


Am I invited? 

Kathy I love your screen savers!


----------

